# Masters...



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Another one pops for the good stuff.
U.S. Cycling Athlete Jeff Tanski Receives Sanction for Anti-Doping Rule Violation


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

He won the Masters 45-49 Class by five and a half minutes. He was probably riding with the 40-45 winner, but still... Over five minutes at a state championship? That's some Floyd riding there.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Masters racing is just dirty, isn't it?

90-year-old US cyclist fails doping test, loses crown



> Individual pursuit champion and world record holder found to have consumed meat contaminated with banned substance.
> 
> CHICAGO (AFP) — Carl Grove, a 90-year-old American cyclist, has been stripped of his age group title and world record from the US Masters Track Championships after failing a doping test.
> 
> ...


It's a good thing he didn't fuel on Romaine lettuce. He'd be a rocket.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

Following up on Mr Grove

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/90-...ven-public-warning-for-anti-doping-violation/

"During USADA’s investigation into his case, Grove provided information which established that the source of his positive test was considered more likely than not to have been caused by contaminated meat consumed the evening before competing on July 11. Grove had tested negative for prohibited substances during an in-competition test on July 10, 2018."

Tested in competition July 10, no positives.
Tested in competition July 11, positive for epitrenbolone (metabolite of the prohibited steroid trenbolone)

IF (big if) we trust the July 10 test, then what do we say about the July 11 test? "tainted meat for dinner" seems somewhat believable? Or did he pop something after the July 10 test to prep for the next day? Do steroids even work like that (that fast) ?

All the comments on this I've seen so far seems to be the usual glib BS. Cheating at this level, I'd suspect forged proof of age more than drugs (he does look very well preserved for 90)


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

If I'm still riding at that age, assume I'm doping to do it.

Masters dope because they have the means and this is an unmerciful, unforgiving sport. Some people are just born with all of the right components to excel, and others are left to burn themselves out trying to improve, give up, resign themselves to their place in the peloton, or resort to modern medicine in order to feel competitive. It doesn't make that last one legitimate, though. The sport does not exist to boost your ego. Some people don't see it that way, and I giggle a little bit when each one is busted.

The old guy? I feel sorry for him, no matter what the story is.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

This is a Masters doper.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

https://pvcycling.wordpress.com/2019/01/23/masters-racer-doesnt-test-positive-issues-apology/


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Obviously this non-doper Wanky speaks of wasn't at the Vuelta a Miami.What's the count of people busted at that one race? Four?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Where I live, ALL the fastest men, and I mean ALL of them, are well into their 50s. Im sure its all just a coincidence.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

That's because nobody under 50 rides road bikes anymore.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Alaska Mike said:


> That's because nobody under 50 rides road bikes anymore.


Ouch.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, hurts me too...

Although if it makes you feel any better, I'm younger than 50, so the trend is obviously reversing and road biking is making a triumphant return to the glory days. I'm 49.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Lest we be accused of being sexist: Jennifer Pate Accepts Sanction


----------

